# Need black rival hood covers



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

I have red hood covers on my rival shifters and would like black ones. Anyone know where I can pick up a pair of them?

Thanks.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I couldn't find them anywhere so I went on the SRAM website under the "find a dealer" section and called the dealer closet to me. They ordered them for $15.00. It took 4 days.


----------

